# My first football game: University of Cincinnati vs. Indiana State



## Sam6644 (Sep 13, 2010)

Shot my first football game this past saturday. 

7D with 70-200 f/2.8 L

Shot on assignment for The News Record. Full photo set and game story can be found here: 
" + artTitle.replace("-","") + " - " + "The News Record" + " - " + "Multimedia" + "

or my flickr, link below. 

Bearcats win 40-7 in their home-opener -- first win at UC for new head coach, Butch Jones. 

1






2





3





4





5





6





7





8






comments and critique welcome and appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## Kenny32 (Sep 13, 2010)

Another college newspaper photographer...very cool...are you guys attending the ACP conference in Louisville this October?

Good job man, you definitely covered the game well...Nothing better than shooting some college football.


----------



## Derrel (Sep 13, 2010)

The whites look pretty badly blown out. I stopped by the school newspaper's web site and watched the multimedia presentation you and Pat Strang did on the opening game, and I thought you guys had excellent caption information for your photos!!! Really GOOD, specific,well-written captions, not just generic "catches a pass" and "makes a tackle", but very pointed, specific captions that really helped in conveying exactly what was going on, within the context of the football game. Good work on that! Looks like the 40-7 game was pretty entertaining.


----------



## Sam6644 (Sep 13, 2010)

Kenny32 said:


> Another college newspaper photographer...very cool...are you guys attending the ACP conference in Louisville this October?
> 
> Good job man, you definitely covered the game well...Nothing better than shooting some college football.


Thanks! 
Not that I know of. Do you have any more information you can send me about it? 

feel free to PM it. 



Derrel said:


> The whites look pretty badly blown out. I stopped by the school newspaper's web site and watched the multimedia presentation you and Pat Strang did on the opening game, and I thought you guys had excellent caption information for your photos!!! Really GOOD, specific,well-written captions, not just generic "catches a pass" and "makes a tackle", but very pointed, specific captions that really helped in conveying exactly what was going on, within the context of the football game. Good work on that! Looks like the 40-7 game was pretty entertaining.



Thanks! It was definitely a fun game. It wasn't really a very fair match up, but it was a nice home-opener.


----------

